# Crysis leaked one week early....



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2007)

...yep, you heard right.  Someone has leaked this and a cracked version of the full game is now available.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2007)

Gots it already, hope its the real deal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2007)

i want to know ppls opinions i want screens and how it runs as apposed to the demo..i cant DL my GF just got busted for downloading shit and now their like watching out conenction.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> i want to know ppls opinions i want screens and how it runs as apposed to the demo..i cant DL my GF just got busted for downloading shit and now their like watching out conenction.



Damn that sucks but yeah I'll let yall know, that is if I download it first.


----------



## Demos_sav (Nov 11, 2007)

i would download it if it wasn't 6.03GB. I've got 256 ADSL connection....How long would it take?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol... 8 seeders to 5038 leechers...


----------



## Richieb0y (Nov 11, 2007)

i am at it too but still gona pick up my pre-order on the 15-16 NOV

lol at the nfo (play and regret that you didnt save money to buy a new pc)

and a small Q 

does vista home prem 32bit reconize 4gb b/c i get 2 more whit xmas thx


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

yea i got it dling right now 


only getting about 25k.....this will take years


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 11, 2007)

No warez requests, I already had to delete a few, next step would be closing this thread.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm gettign 50-70k...


----------



## zOaib (Nov 11, 2007)

just so u guys know anyone here with vista 64 bit , this will not run on their system , it is a crack for only 32bit vista .................. daanggit !!


----------



## jaxxxon (Nov 11, 2007)

Will it work on XP then?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2007)

zOaib said:


> just so u guys know anyone here with vista 64 bit , this will not run on their system , it is a crack for only 32bit vista .................. daanggit !!



Crysis_Vista_x64_Fix-Razor1911


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I'm gettign 50-70k...



lol up to 120k and staying stable there


----------



## newconroer (Nov 11, 2007)

You might as well just buy a month's membership to RapidShare and get it that way. 1mbit/s is far more enjoyable than 50kb/s lol.

As for it not being 64 bit cracked, that'll be done real soon. At least you'll have the game.

The best thing about RSlog.net is the comments people leave....

"182 balkan man, u obviously never been in my country and iam not from bulgaria , their women realy look like pigs"


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm just waiting to see the comments start flying about how this doesn't work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I'm just waiting to see the comments start flying about how this doesn't work.



Hey don't be so negtive about, I have already heard postive things from people who have already downloaded it. I'm sure it will work.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

it better or we are all going to be pissed


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 11, 2007)

I could be swimming in a pool of cracked Crysis disks, I'm still going down to Target on November 16th and buying a legitimate/non-cracked version of Crysis, as I feel that it's worth every penny.


----------



## technicks (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol

They never learn. Fun tho 300 Kbps


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I could be swimming in a pool of cracked Crysis disks, I'm still going down to Target on November 16th and buying a legitimate/non-cracked version of Crysis, as I feel that it's worth every penny.



Indeed..... Being its going to only be good multiplayer 

Heck, maybe EA leaked it on purpose themselves just to increase sales.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 11, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Indeed..... Being its going to only be good multiplayer


Multiplayer looks like a ton of fun, but...I really think the single-player campaign has something going for it. If I'm correct, Crysis is going to be to the PC what Halo was for the Xbox . 

It's been a LONG time since I've been that immersed in a game's plot, especially considering I've only played the demo.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

lol that actually makes some kind of sense cause if this is insanely good a lot of people will buy it so they can play it online with out a HDD full of cracks


----------



## Darknova (Nov 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I could be swimming in a pool of cracked Crysis disks, I'm still going down to Target on November 16th and buying a legitimate/non-cracked version of Crysis, as I feel that it's worth every penny.



That's exactly how I feel. Crysis is just one of those games that I'd actually feel guilty about not paying for lol.


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 11, 2007)

im pretty sure it works someone posted screens of the installation on another forum im just going to wait for my pre-order not that long to go so its fine also i think crysis is one of those games too that are worth the money


----------



## Atnevon (Nov 11, 2007)

I smell a baited tracker...just a hunch though. This is why I never download before releases are out.


w00t - 100th post


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, if I download something, I wait a good while after retail comes out.


----------



## Richieb0y (Nov 11, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I could be swimming in a pool of cracked Crysis disks, I'm still going down to Target on November 16th and buying a legitimate/non-cracked version of Crysis, as I feel that it's worth every penny.




helajuha too that im getting it on the 15 nov and mabye a SE if its there


----------



## GLD (Nov 11, 2007)

My 2 pennies is why in the world would you want to dl this? It is positively illegal and possibly tracked, liked mentioned earlier. We all know that tracking is a reality, blah, blah, blah. I don't want the internet police knocking on my door.

I hope to be getting my copy of Crysis for free at nVidia's GeForce LAN 4/Crysis launch party, that I am attending. It has not been confirmed that the game will be given out, but I am hoping. I bet this is gonna be one bad arse weekend!    If I don't get it at the LAN, well then I will buy it when I get back home.


----------



## ruddyrum (Nov 11, 2007)

I do not see why people are talking about tracked and monitored downloads as there are many other ways to obtain downloads other than using torrents / p2p that cannot be tracked eg usenet !!!

Those of you who say "it isn't real because it is not retail yet" is a load of crap. This is one of the most anticipated games of this year, so it is bound to make an appearance before retail. Doom3 leaked out onto the net weeks before its retail date.

For those of you that sate you will wait until the game is available in the shops are only saying so because you don't have a clue where to find it! If you were that enthusiastic about the game, you would grab a copy now, and the buy it when it hits the shelves.

So, just to set the record straight, this release works 100% as long as you have a 32bit OS. The 64 bit executable has not been cracked, so users with a 64bit OS will have to wait a little longer.

Peace


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 11, 2007)

ruddyrum said:


> For those of you that sate you will wait until the game is available in the shops are only saying so because you don't have a clue where to find it! If you were that enthusiastic about the game, you would grab a copy now, and the buy it when it hits the shelves.



No, I don't download the game because it's morally wrong to do so...


----------



## Darknova (Nov 11, 2007)

ruddyrum said:


> For those of you that sate you will wait until the game is available in the shops are only saying so because you don't have a clue where to find it! If you were that enthusiastic about the game, you would grab a copy now, and the buy it when it hits the shelves.



First post and already insulting people, great start.

I know exactly where to find it, and could have it downloaded by tomorrow morning if need be, but I choose not to. I've played the game since BETA (both MP and the SP demo) and do not feel the need to go out and get it the second it hits the internet. It's still going to be there when it's released. Only I'll get the nice shiny shrink-wrapped one


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

but your going to buy the game so what if you get it a week early and play it then buy the full version sounds to me like your chicken


----------



## jaxxxon (Nov 11, 2007)

This installs and works fine.  Just one problem for me, I get this weird bug where I press WAS or D to go in that direction, take finger off and he just keeps going.  Anyone else get this. and is there a solution.  Thanks.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 11, 2007)

cdawall said:


> but your going to buy the game so what if you get it a week early and play it then buy the full version sounds to me like your chicken



Nah, I'd say he's being a good law abiding citizen who is doing his part to try and keep costs down for the rest of us, even if we are a minority.


----------



## ruddyrum (Nov 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> First post and already insulting people, great start.



I wasn't pointing fingers at anyone !!! 

Besides, i only joined for that one post... seems this is the only place that is talking about this release!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Nah, I'd say he's being a good law abiding citizen who is doing his part to try and keep costs down for the rest of us, even if we are a minority.



bootlegging does nothing to change the cost.

you cant bootleg a PS3 and they cost over $400 the games are not bootlegged anywere near as much as PC games yet cost as much if not more. the cost isnt going to change just because we all stop bootlegging in fact more than likely the price will go up since it will be a complete monopoly of the goods. there are still more people who buy legit copies of a gmae than dont and they still make enough money that it shouldnt matter


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm, you may have some points there, but I do know that if it costs a company more for a game they will raise the retail price.  How about the anti-piracy measures/research? This could delay a game's developmental progress.  They have to pay for that, it costs money.  It's a butterfly effect.  As a U.S. citizen you should also know that everytime we send a person to prison, court, or whatever for piracy, our taxes and what not are paying for that.  While it may not come directly out of your pocket or mine, it does affect us in the long run.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont see them being able to raise the price to much.. that would make pirated games even more popular.

 Me I have my RS account and am dling the game.. (so I know it works), but I will also buy it when it gets released.. ah but as long as they dont do what they did with Bioshock.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Hmm, you may have some points there, but I do know that if it costs a company more for a game they will raise the retail price.  How about the anti-piracy measures/research? This could delay a game's developmental progress.  They have to pay for that, it costs money.  It's a butterfly effect.  As a U.S. citizen you should also know that everytime we send a person to prison, court, or whatever for piracy, our taxes and what not are paying for that.  While it may not come directly out of your pocket or mine, it does affect us in the long run.



the way i see it, even if we all stop pirating software, the companies will just make twice the money(if not more) and keep the prices the same, maybe even raise them. it's simple economics,
higher demand -> higher price.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

2584 kb/s....go 20mb virgin 

only 37 mins left, time for a quick bath before a mega gaming session  

cant wait till its released officially :!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Hmm, you may have some points there, but I do know that if it costs a company more for a game they will raise the retail price.  How about the anti-piracy measures/research? This could delay a game's developmental progress.  They have to pay for that, it costs money.  It's a butterfly effect.  As a U.S. citizen you should also know that everytime we send a person to prison, court, or whatever for piracy, our taxes and what not are paying for that.  While it may not come directly out of your pocket or mine, it does affect us in the long run.



so why should the US continue the plight against the pirates out there? there will always be another one cause they cant catch them all if they just gave up and let the pirates do there thing taxes would go down and since alot of people have those moral values its not like the entire world is going to pirate all of the games.

also it seems me and random are thinking the same thing if they stop pirating they will just keep prices were they are or raise them since you cant get the games anywere else


----------



## Rob! (Nov 11, 2007)

My ETA is measured in thousands of days...this is ridiculous.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

its been 1hr and i have 1gb dl'd so 6hrs ish should be when its done


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 11, 2007)

ha i got capped to 5mb/s :/   a quick change to the modem config and woot back to 20mb/s.....6mins to go


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2007)

BTW guys, Ive got 'Crysis' on pre-order from CDWOW.  Its all paid for and will hopefully be with me some time this week 

IMHO, PC titles are worth paying for


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2007)

jaxxxon said:


> This installs and works fine.  Just one problem for me, I get this weird bug where I press WAS or D to go in that direction, take finger off and he just keeps going.  Anyone else get this. and is there a solution.  Thanks.



Yes, the solution is to go buy the game on the 15th!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 11, 2007)

|No, I don't download the game because it's morally wrong to do so...|

And allowing a thread which is only perpetuating piracy, isn't?

Hehe.




cdawall said:


> so why should the US continue the plight against the pirates out there? there will always be another one cause they cant catch them all if they just gave up and let the pirates do there thing taxes would go down and since alot of people have those moral values its not like the entire world is going to pirate all of the games.




That's the same flawed logic used by people who think current illegal narcotics and drugs should be made legal. It's suggestive, or rather hopeful that people's morals would dictate an appropriate level of moderation. Hardly. Modern morals are near non-existent, and moderation is not a well exercised quality these days.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

there still happen to be people with morals and legal or not piracy will ALWAYS be there it changes forms from time to time but its still there and always will be im waiting for the 1st space pirates


----------



## Agility (Nov 11, 2007)

You might wanan be careful cause one of the mods here WHO deleted my post for a cracked bioshock deleted it and gave me infractions when my link was to a BLOG. His lame infraction excuse was that i POSTED warez when my link was to a blog. Someone called Benthebenjiumin whatever. Oh i remembered. DanTheBanjoman

Anyone nice one here. Two thumbs.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

Agility said:
			
		

> Benthebenjiumin whatever



lol danthebanjoman?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 11, 2007)

This is nice but everyone has to find thier own link  no links to anything to do with the actual pirated version elc.

 I believe even my post had to much detail... no warez links, or to how to use warez aloud on tpu. I believe thats one of Wiz's rules and he has his reasons. (I think its to do with some of the "sponsors" of the site.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2007)

............at this thread


----------



## OnBoard (Nov 11, 2007)

30 guests watching  But reading a lot of people running the full game worse than the demo, doesn't sound good. 8800gt gets also killed  (that was with DX10)

edit:
"ive completed single player , its not all that big Surprised 8 + hours"
"Just clocked the game.. took me 6 hours on Delta mode"

Doesn't seem that long, but considering that demo took me already ½-1h, full would take also longer  Sure it loses to uuh aah factor and you're not looking at every rock after couple of levels.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn Comcast...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Damn Comcast...



lol, how fast are you downloading. I'm getting 40kbps lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol, how fast are you downloading. I'm getting 40kbps lol.



I have 6Mbps cable internet. With utorrent, I get 3Kbps, Azureus (sp?) I get about 15Kbps. If I dont do anything else online, it will go about 35Kbps.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 12, 2007)

Finally got to play the demo last night on pc..  lol.  I used a customers pc which has a 6600GT in it and although the graphix weren't the greatest it played pretty friggin smoothly, I was impressed.  Looks like a wicked game.  Makes me wanna go out and grab another gaming machine!!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

If it's a good game, then it should be bought.


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2007)

zOaib said:


> just so u guys know anyone here with vista 64 bit , this will not run on their system , it is a crack for only 32bit vista .................. daanggit !!



wrong
32bit binaries will run in 64-bit windows under WOW64


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys should be happy I'm not a mod.....I would be on a banning run, on people talking about downloading and playing the pirated game.

It hurts PC gaming-end of story.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You guys should be happy I'm not a mod.....I would be on a banning run, on people talking about downloading and playing the pirated game.
> 
> It hurts PC gaming-end of story.



I didnt make the thread as a piracy promotion thing, I just wanted to let people know that it had been leaked


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

Right now I think most of the current guests and members are checking this thread for a link to the torrent.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks guys .. you know who you are


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2007)

i've used the links to get a keygen and working crack, even tho i pre-ordered  i just want to get other copies for my other rigs so i can lan with some friends ^^


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

For anyone who's interested, the 64bit Crysis executable for Vista 64 use is out and working.

I won't give the link, those who need it know where to look.

EDIT: Be warned though, the 64bit doesn't return a noticeable FPS increase. It may help during some physics processing, but very marginal..so far. XP with the DX10 'hack,' still performs better, by about 5-8 FPS. I personally do not think that is XP related, but rather that the 'hack,' isn't quite what it's intended to be.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2007)

from what i learned, they kept the 'ultra' settings for vista/DX10 only. you can hack those settings to be on, but only about 60% of them actually WORK - especially motion blur and HDR scenes are lower quality, but the fanatics keep ranting that its DX10 under XP.


For those with crack issues, just crack/use the 32 bit exe file - i had to use it with the demo, since the x64 exe didnt work for me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You guys should be happy I'm not a mod.....I would be on a banning run, on people talking about downloading and playing the pirated game.
> 
> It hurts PC gaming-end of story.



Consoles themselves arent exempt from that fact either. If they have a mod chip, you can still download console version's of the game(s). 

Just stating.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 12, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Consoles themselves arent exempt from that fact either. If they have a mod chip, you can still download console version's of the game(s).
> 
> Just stating.


It's not as easy.......The fact is that there are several users that openly admit to doing that this thread is about.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 12, 2007)

That is none of my concern. What they do is their business and I try to leave it at that. If they want to admit it, fine, let them. If not, thats fine too. I could care less either way. But thats just me.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

Why Mussels, I just said the 64bit version is out :0


@Multa

The main problem is that Aphex linked the RSlog webpage, and that hasn't been removed yet.


We can get away with discussing piracy now and again, but linking to piracy is one thing.
I haven't a clue how Zek missed that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Why Mussels, I just said the 64bit version is out :0
> 
> 
> @Multa
> ...



Thanks for pointing me out lol. First off, when I posted that I had no idea it had the link to the site where you could download crysis. I Just thought it was talking about how crysis has already been cracked and released, honestly I had no idea. Please forgive me, I still have not confirmed that it has the link, Ima check right now and if it does Ima delete it myself.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2007)

Turns out it did have the link , so I deleted that post. It was in the comments that someone else left. I don't think it was thier when I posted the link to the site, I just posted it for anyone looking for more insight on how it got cracked and stuff. sorry


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Turns out it did have the link , so I deleted that post. It was in the comments that someone else left. I don't think it was thier when I posted the link to the site, I just posted it for anyone looking for more insight on how it got cracked and stuff. sorry



i'll back him up here, the files were in a comment and not the page he linked to.

Basically this kind of thing *is* news, its just borderline on whether its allowed here.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

Aphex, I know..I didn't want to use your name, but it's been three pages, and if Zek already missed it, well I haven't any faith he'd be able to find it without a name ;/

I'm sure you didn't mean any harm, but now you know, RS, RSlog is generally piracy related.


And yes Mussels, that's how I saw it. We didn't even need a post about it, BUT, it may squeeze by as 'news,' even though it's not news concerning a battle over piracy laws/software rights etc.


@Wiak

Actually, the first cracked executable was a 32bit one, and it would not run under Vista 64. Technically it should, as you stated, but that one in particular did not. The re-released one does work though, which included the 64bit.


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll download it only because I don't want to wait.

but come the 16th I'll go and buy it


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 12, 2007)

Or you could just buy it today at EA....

http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/DisplayHomePage


----------



## patton45 (Nov 12, 2007)

so im glad there is a cracked version could someone post a link through all those post i didnt see one link


----------



## niko084 (Nov 12, 2007)

patton45 said:


> so im glad there is a cracked version could someone post a link through all those post i didnt see one link



No that would be against the rules..

This entire thread is pretty boarder line to start with.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 12, 2007)

ok well if someone wouldnt mind pm in it to me i dont use torrents so i would rather not go that route if i dont have to.  is that out of bounds?  ill delete if it is


----------



## niko084 (Nov 12, 2007)

patton45 said:


> that out of bounds?  ill delete if it is



Yes... it is...

Read the rules quick they are pretty defined.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 12, 2007)

so can you post a link to the real forum rules cause i cant find the thread or is that against the rules too


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

There's like fifteen DX9 MP servers up and no DX10 servers, and there's three people playing who are all French.

Lol, man that makes me chuckle.


----------



## X_demob (Nov 13, 2007)

It's no  secret that Crysis has been cracked days before the official release, it's posted on Fudzilla & practically every other forum that has an ongoing Crysis thread. As for the game itself ...

Using the Crysis in-game browser I found approx 70 multi-player servers , but only about 6 were populated and even then there were just a few players and if you have downloaded this game you can't join any of them because your authentication will fail.  There's also a tutorial for the multi-player which shows weapons & tactics that's interesting. No doubt there will be cracked Crysis servers available in the next few days as there was with COD4 which now has approx 100 cracked servers fully operational just 6 days after the official COD4 release. As for the Crysis game in single player mode, for me it plays, looks & feels much the same as the Demo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2007)

i have to say that the full crysis games plays a good 5 FPS slower than the crysis demo. this on my dx9 system in my specs.


----------



## jaxxxon (Nov 13, 2007)

Plays OK for me on medium settings, and it's frikkin awesome, best FPS single player game I've ever played.  Gonna go out and buy it for multiplayer its worth it  WOWZERS!!!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2007)

jaxxxon said:


> Plays OK for me on medium settings, and it's frikkin awesome, best FPS single player game I've ever played.  Gonna go out and buy it for multiplayer its worth it  WOWZERS!!!!



It runs very nice for me also with everything on 'HIGH' (but no AA) 

I cant wait until my copy comes later this week  (I hope CDWOW has dispatched it already)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, this is a boring game. i mean, lots of shooting and what not to keep me occupied but the whole layout seems silly. i just run from place to place shooting people. go to camp #1 andkill 6 guys. go to camp #2 and kill 6 more guys. then get some intel on my next objective. go to camp #3 and kill more guys. its just repeating itself. very very boring. i dont see a reason to play this game unless you have a top notch dx10 system that can actually take advantage of the graphics. and dont get me started on the glitches. ill be driving a truck down a road with 50 health on it and hit a twig and the thing blows up. in the same truck i can ram a massive tree and no damage to it. it has been a bad experience all around. i havnt played multiplayer yet though.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 13, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow, this is a boring game. i mean, lots of shooting and what not to keep me occupied but the whole layout seems silly. i just run from place to place shooting people. go to camp #1 andkill 6 guys. go to camp #2 and kill 6 more guys. then get some intel on my next objective. go to camp #3 and kill more guys. its just repeating itself. very very boring. i dont see a reason to play this game unless you have a top notch dx10 system that can actually take advantage of the graphics. and dont get me started on the glitches. ill be driving a truck down a road with 50 health on it and hit a twig and the thing blows up. in the same truck i can ram a massive tree and no damage to it. it has been a bad experience all around. i havnt played multiplayer yet though.



Have you completed the whole game already?  Also, just about every FPS I've ever played was somewhat linear with similiar "move from point to point killing people" gameplay.  As for the bugs, I'm sure there will be patches.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2007)

LiNKiN said:


> Have you completed the whole game already?  Also, just about every FPS I've ever played was somewhat linear with similiar "move from point to point killing people" gameplay.  As for the bugs, I'm sure there will be patches.



nah, im only a few hours into it. i know there will be patches for the bugs and performance but im still not having much fun. just about every game gets overhyped and crysis is no exception. true these types of games are linear but it really is just the same thing over and over. shoot, run, frag and repeat. the AI all act the same and they shout the same thing over and over. and how does the enemy know that im approaching? ill be a good 100 meters off and they will send up a flair and 50 guys will come out of the woods seemingly materializing from thin air.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Rhino. It's pretty typical of an FPS, but because I'm lucky enough to run it on max dx10 settings, then I can enjoy the environments to the fullest, and have fun retiring enemies through different means. Just before the 'cave systems' on the second level, I ran into a massive KPA patrol. But upon first contact I didn't know just how many there were. I popped my head out from behind a tree and there were like twelve on my door step.

The following moments were a bit of a blur. I think it was my speed sprinting through the jungle, turning, firing, cloakin, grabbing the sniper rifle, picking off a few, then speed sprinting head on into the pack from the rear. I grabbed one, shot three, then naded the rest. 

Mass death in twenty seconds, hehe :0

What does bother me about it visually, is that a lot of the flora and bushes/trees etc are way too crisp. It starts to hurt my eyes after a while. If it wasn't for the Very High shadering setting, I might have to stop every ten minutes with tears in my eyes from the pain.

Far Cry seemed much more plush and soft.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I have to agree with Rhino. It's pretty typical of an FPS, but because I'm lucky enough to run it on max dx10 settings, then I can enjoy the environments to the fullest, and have fun retiring enemies through different means. Just before the 'cave systems' on the second level, I ran into a massive KPA patrol. But upon first contact I didn't know just how many there were. I popped my head out from behind a tree and there were like twelve on my door step.
> 
> The following moments were a bit of a blur. I think it was my speed sprinting through the jungle, turning, firing, cloakin, grabbing the sniper rifle, picking off a few, then speed sprinting head on into the pack from the rear. I grabbed one, shot three, then naded the rest.
> 
> ...




yea, the patrols are what get me. they appear out of no where and when they creep up on you they are more quite then when im in stealth mode. makes no sense! im sure i would enjoy it more if i were able to play it on max settings but oh well.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 13, 2007)

The two tanks you had to get rid of before leading the hostage out was interesting. I str-stealth jumped onto them and took out the gunner, then proceeded to lay on top of one while toggling clock on/off so the other tank would shoot at me. I figured it was a more entertaining way than just firing rockets at them


----------



## X_demob (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah that's the good thing about Crysis, you can explore different ways to complete your objectives, the bad thing about Crysis is that much of it seems to be repeating the same tasks over & over just as Easy Rhino has described. If I'm honest I enjoyed COD4 single player more than I'm enjoying Crysis single player & have to say the NK enenmy in Crysis are totally lame!


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

I just BOUGHT it at Best Buy today!  Love it!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> I just BOUGHT it at Best Buy today!  Love it!!!!



I bought it off buy.com...  it has yet to arrive.


----------



## ktr (Nov 14, 2007)

I bought My Little Pony and its awesome!


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

ktr said:


> I bought My Little Pony and its awesome!



LOL! 

It is available today in the US.


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2007)

Just came out, I pre-ordered it like 10 months ago. Right now I am grooming my pony.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

ktr said:


> Just came out, I pre-ordered it like 10 months ago. Right now I am grooming my pony.



Otherwise known as his North Korea friend in his left hand with his SCAR rifle...


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2007)

damnit, my pony died from grooming him to long.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2007)

That because you groomed him with the laser sight on and blinded him...

On topic, it seems that EA, the bastards, are preventing ETailors from shipping the game till the 16th!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like the leaked version works on an install level:







Will play test later.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2007)

yea it works. ive been playing it since sunday. it really isnt all that great.


----------



## ktr (Nov 15, 2007)

lol at crysis razor1911 keygen  I wonder if it works online


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2007)

ktr said:


> lol at crysis razor1911 keygen  I wonder if it works online



it doesnt. atleast, the 4 keys i tried didn't. for testing purposes that is.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 15, 2007)

Buh got it today... Any I'm already stuck and can't figure out what I'm supposed to do.....

I'm at the core with some silly wind tunnel looking thing... NO IDEA...


----------

